# Plant ID (Found in ditch In houston)



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

I think its a species of ludwigia, not sure which, it only grows in this one area on my property that is always either muddy or underwater.










This was also near by, looks like a lindernia of some kind










I am in west houston, near the ad****s reservoir


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Ludwigia palustris_. Some _Bacopa monnieri_ as well maybe.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks! I have a few clippings of the Ludwigia palustris in my tank now, is it a pretty common plant in the aquarium trade?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It grows all over the place and is one of the easiest red plants to grow, but for some reason it isn't sold commercially much if at all.


----------

